# Damn....the shoes of my dreams!!!



## user2 (Oct 5, 2005)

Believe me...if I had the money and the legs these would be mine!

Those are soooooo amazing but I don't wanna know their price!

Sorry for the crappy pic...I couldn't find a decent pic with Google so I had to photograph it off my monitor....


----------



## poddygirl (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow - those are wicked! But, not for me of the well defined (aka chubby!) calves. How much are they?


----------



## user2 (Oct 7, 2005)

Yeah poddygirl I know what you're talking about!
I'm happy that I can wear my Uggs even crushed!

I really don't know and want to know how much they are but I would guess that they're around $600-700!


----------



## so_siqqq (Oct 7, 2005)

I saw those with shearling and they were 1825 USD, ugh.
I don't wear boots though because I have big calves which suck big time.


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 8, 2005)

wow sexy shoes!! i want them!


----------



## stacey (Oct 8, 2005)

i'm joining the big calve group too. i'm sure you can get it strecthed out though.


----------



## dreams (Oct 11, 2005)

We are the big calve people here!! But if you get them stretched, then it might not look as nice/wrong..... Big calves suck....Nice shoes though...


----------

